# Omurice



## TheCaptain (Oct 4, 2017)

So I've developed a slight obsession with this dish. Which is kinda weird because I've never tried it (I want to - can't seem to find in in downtown Chicago).

Checking recipes, watching youtube (can't understand Japanese dammit!) but saw an absolutely awesome video of the chef hamming it up (The most awesome Omuride in Kichi2, Kyoto Japan).

Looks like it takes a decent amount of skill to time and roll that omlette just right.

Am I nuts for even trying to teach myself how to make this?


----------



## parbaked (Oct 4, 2017)

I think you'll enjoy this!
[video=youtube;eeeTvatu6fk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeeTvatu6fk[/video]


----------



## cheflivengood (Oct 4, 2017)

KKF member ramenlegend should be able to hook you up captain


----------



## Obsidiank (Oct 4, 2017)

Just made this drunk this weekend. Happy to discuss if you want.


----------



## dwalker (Oct 4, 2017)

Seek out the film "Tampopo"
http://m.imdb.com/title/tt0092048/
There is an awesome scene where a hobo breaks into a restaurant kitchen and prepares this dish. This is an incredible movie well suited to anybody that frequents this forum.

Edited to add: it is a good watch with your significant other. It is sexy in a weird foodie kind of way that will leave you asking " is it o.k. that I'm turned on by this?" Enjoy.


----------



## panda (Oct 4, 2017)

try the korean version. http://www.koreanbapsang.com/2016/07/omurice-omelette-rice.html
but do it with kimchi&beef fried rice flavored with ketchup(inside the rice as a sauce) garnished with scallions and kampyo (j-mayo), toasted sesame seeds and strips of roasted seaweed.


----------



## Obsidiank (Oct 4, 2017)

ok captain. So the video from Jun parbaked posted is really good. I am generally really impressed with his videos. While you may think the egg part is the hardest, I actually think the hardest part is the sauce. Traditionally, it's a beef demi-glace. In Japan, that kinda of sauce is used for everything so you can actually buy it in the store. Heinz in Japan has a whole line of that sauce. In the USA, you can make it yourself or there is powder form. 

You'll need this, http://a.co/aQPfALM - the football mold. I paid $10. It's a bit pricier right now. 

The rice is just fried rice. Make whatever kind you like. Personally I like chicken. 

Now, you might think the egg is the hardest part. It's actually not. The reason it looks hard is everyone tries to do that weird chopstick in one hand hit the handle flip motion that you see Kichi do. It's silly. You don't need to do that. 

Stir, tilt the pan down, fold it from bottom up to the middle and then top down to the middle and then do one flip. 

Here's a video of me cutting the egg at 3am after a night of drinking

[video=youtube;Aaxg9D5qB8w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aaxg9D5qB8w[/video]

Let me know if you want to chat about it, you have my number!


----------



## panda (Oct 4, 2017)

Dwalk- I am watching it right now and totally in love with it, what a Hell of a reco!!


----------



## ramenlegend (Oct 5, 2017)

Sundays at Momotaro Izakaya for industry night, we will even slice it with a shigefusa


----------



## Mute-on (Oct 5, 2017)

dwalker said:


> Seek out the film "Tampopo"
> http://m.imdb.com/title/tt0092048/
> There is an awesome scene where a hobo breaks into a restaurant kitchen and prepares this dish. This is an incredible movie well suited to anybody that frequents this forum.
> 
> Edited to add: it is a good watch with your significant other. It is sexy in a weird foodie kind of way that will leave you asking " is it o.k. that I'm turned on by this?" Enjoy.



Tampopo is an absolute classic, along with Sumo do Sumo don't. I even have the dvd 

I think I'll put it on now (again ...). Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## TheCaptain (Oct 5, 2017)

parbaked said:


> I think you'll enjoy this!
> [video=youtube;eeeTvatu6fk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeeTvatu6fk[/video]



OMG! That feline is so super chill! Absolutely adorable. I love how he seems to present every ingredient to his benevolent overlord for approval before adding it to the dish. This will be watched several times.

Now I have to figure out how to source that shaper and demi glace sauce.


----------



## TheCaptain (Oct 5, 2017)

Obsidiank said:


> Just made this drunk this weekend. Happy to discuss if you want.



Source for the sauce? And how much time did it take you to learn the omelette technique?

Suprisingly enough, I've done some of my best baking while having imbibed too much wine...maybe there's a thing there?


----------



## TheCaptain (Oct 5, 2017)

dwalker said:


> Seek out the film "Tampopo"
> http://m.imdb.com/title/tt0092048/
> There is an awesome scene where a hobo breaks into a restaurant kitchen and prepares this dish. This is an incredible movie well suited to anybody that frequents this forum.
> 
> Edited to add: it is a good watch with your significant other. It is sexy in a weird foodie kind of way that will leave you asking " is it o.k. that I'm turned on by this?" Enjoy.



I checked IMDB and quess maybe not so much to watch with the kiddo in the room?


----------



## TheCaptain (Oct 5, 2017)

panda said:


> try the korean version. http://www.koreanbapsang.com/2016/07/omurice-omelette-rice.html
> but do it with kimchi&beef fried rice flavored with ketchup(inside the rice as a sauce) garnished with scallions and kampyo (j-mayo), toasted sesame seeds and strips of roasted seaweed.



Ohhh! Kimchi!!! And this looks like something I may not horribly screw up the first time.


----------



## TheCaptain (Oct 5, 2017)

Obsidiank said:


> ok captain. So the video from Jun parbaked posted is really good. I am generally really impressed with his videos. While you may think the egg part is the hardest, I actually think the hardest part is the sauce. Traditionally, it's a beef demi-glace. In Japan, that kinda of sauce is used for everything so you can actually buy it in the store. Heinz in Japan has a whole line of that sauce. In the USA, you can make it yourself or there is powder form.
> 
> You'll need this, http://a.co/aQPfALM - the football mold. I paid $10. It's a bit pricier right now.
> 
> ...



Have to 100% respect anyone self confident enough to post drunk videos...and reference them while sober!

Very nice! Thanks for the link to the football mold. It's in my amazon cart. The demi-glace is not. NOT paying $9 bucks a can. I'll drive out to Mitsuwa on Saturday or maybe make a day trip of it and go out to Joong Boo. 

The notes on technique are good. I'll give it a try this weekend and let you folks know how badly I mess it up.


----------



## TheCaptain (Oct 5, 2017)

ramenlegend said:


> Sundays at Momotaro Izakaya for industry night, we will even slice it with a shigefusa



I just want to make sure I'm not encroaching. When you say industry night that means discounts to those in the industry night as a general rule. However, outsiders (me) are still welcome at full price, right?

BTW thanks for the venue name! Never heard of it before (I'm sheltered - live in the burbs) and the presentation appears fantastic and the prices very reasonable for Chicago.


----------



## panda (Oct 5, 2017)

Demi is expensive stuff, but totally worth it. You can find pre made stuff on amazon.


----------



## ramenlegend (Oct 6, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> I just want to make sure I'm not encroaching. When you say industry night that means discounts to those in the industry night as a general rule. However, outsiders (me) are still welcome at full price, right?
> 
> BTW thanks for the venue name! Never heard of it before (I'm sheltered - live in the burbs) and the presentation appears fantastic and the prices very reasonable for Chicago.



No worries we just call it that, we run happy hour all night because industry folk come in late night on Sunday. Omurice is 12 bucks, its a steal. If you ever come in to the Izakaya on a sunday, send me a pm and we shall take care of you, but come hungry.


----------



## Obsidiank (Oct 6, 2017)

Momotoro is great. Its funny I was just wondering if there.was somewhere in Chicago to get omurice. Gonna have to check it out sunday


----------



## TheCaptain (Oct 6, 2017)

We may have to have a little meet up. Gotta figure the drive from Cary.


----------



## TheCaptain (Oct 22, 2017)

OMG! So good. Erik is an amazing chef and the staff were amazing. To much to say. Tummy full of amazing food. Will poat more tomoeeoq.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 22, 2017)

My Omurice mold just arrived. I like the idea of squirt bottle gravy garnish.


----------



## toddnmd (Oct 23, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> Have to 100% respect anyone self confident enough to post drunk videos...and reference them while sober!
> 
> Very nice! Thanks for the link to the football mold. It's in my amazon cart. The demi-glace is not. NOT paying $9 bucks a can. I'll drive out to Mitsuwa on Saturday or maybe make a day trip of it and go out to Joong Boo.



Amazon has some demi-glace concentrates. I've used More Than Gourmet brand (I buy the 16 oz. size and keep in fridge--it will last quite a while; I also use their chicken stock concentrate). I also saw Minor's brand, which I haven't used, but is a bit cheaper and also has good reviews.


----------



## Obsidiank (Oct 23, 2017)

Captain, I'm in Tokyo right now. The omelet guy at my hotel makes perfect omurice omelets. I took a video if you want to check it out. It takes literally 45 seconds.without.the weird flip thing. 

https://youtu.be/F0rCaETfHI4


----------



## TheCaptain (Oct 23, 2017)

toddnmd said:


> Amazon has some demi-glace concentrates. I've used More Than Gourmet brand (I buy the 16 oz. size and keep in fridge--it will last quite a while; I also use their chicken stock concentrate). I also saw Minor's brand, which I haven't used, but is a bit cheaper and also has good reviews.



Hit both Mitsua and Joong Boo up and neither had the sauce. I'll be trying your suggestions from amazon.


----------



## TheCaptain (Oct 23, 2017)

Obsidiank said:


> Captain, I'm in Tokyo right now. The omelet guy at my hotel makes perfect omurice omelets. I took a video if you want to check it out. It takes literally 45 seconds.without.the weird flip thing.
> 
> https://youtu.be/F0rCaETfHI4



Thanks for this. I've been watching tonnes of omelette videos and really need to up my game. I've been trying on a cheapie pan and think it's time to invest in a good omelette pan. Any suggestions everyone?


----------



## TheCaptain (Oct 30, 2017)

Ok, so apparently the technique for making an Omurice omelette is different from the classic french technique for making an omelette?

DH used to work at a swanky hotel restaurant on Mackinaw island when he was in college. You know that guy at the omelette station? Yep DH apparently did a stint and never told me as he never wants to make another omelette in his life...

That is, until I tried. He watched my feeble attempts/[email protected]&k ups as I flipped parts of a few tries out of the pan and into the sink. Then he tried showing me how to flip better, then he started telling me I was doing the eggs wrong.

A heated debate ensured. I got my fourth and fifth try flipped better (but overcooked for the split/ooey goodness) and we kissed and made up, then ate.

Then I showed him the video from earlier in this thread, and yea - the technique is much different from what he was trying to teach me. 

I tip my hat to those who make this stuff look easy. I know it's just eggs, but this one is...grrrr!

We'll be eating a lot more eggs until I get this figured out.


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 30, 2017)

I like this one.

[video=youtube;Uu5zGHjRaMo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uu5zGHjRaMo[/video]

Gotta make this soon.


----------



## Obsidiank (Oct 30, 2017)

Its similar to the classic French in that heat is lower and so you dont get the browning youd get in an American. The key is the vigorous stirring to get the curds going. If you watch the video I posted the whole thing is over in under a minute real time. A typical American omelet cooks for anywhere from 3 to 5 minutes. 

Also the amount of egg you use will dictate gooeyness. I typical use 2eggs for an eight inch pan and 3 for a 10 inch pan


----------



## panda (Oct 31, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003A140ZW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------

